# Game 42: Heat @ Bulls (1/15 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, January 15, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This would have been a very tough game to end this long road trip regardless of injuries, with this being the 3rd game in 4 nights, all of the road. Now that Lebron is questionable, it gets even tougher.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It'd be disappointing to end the trip on a 3-game losing skid, but it's definitely likely now, with LeBron out.

Here's hoping Dwyane will pull something out the bag..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WallaceHeatNBA LeBron James doubtful for tonight's game. Didn't go through shootaround. Resting him smart move with nice break coming.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****...

At least they won't get to boo the **** out of LeBron, all the focus will be on Wade. Then again, that means no 55 pt, quadruple-double game for LeBron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shame there won't be a LeBron, this game will be much trickier without him. (duh) We can't afford to have a slow start here, because against a team like the Bulls, we'll be made to look very stupid.

I'll be watching this one. Haven't watched a game since the overtime win against Portland, so it's good to have an earlier starting game!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Shame there won't be a LeBron, this game will be much trickier without him. (duh) We can't afford to have a slow start here, because against a team like the Bulls, we'll be made to look very stupid.
> 
> *I'll be watching this one. Haven't watched a game since the overtime win against Portland, so it's good to have an earlier starting game*!


Does that mean we're gonna win? If so, stop missing games damnit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heated said:


> Does that mean we're gonna win? If so, stop missing games damnit.


Our latest game left this season is 9.30PM which is against the Spurs. That's 2.30AM, so meh, I can make it. :champagne:

Let's just hope we can handle Memphis on 12th March. That's my 18th birthday and as you may know, 18 is the legal drinking age over here in the UK. :headbang:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Our latest game left this season is 9.30PM which is against the Spurs. That's 2.30AM, so meh, I can make it. :champagne:
> 
> Let's just hope we can handle Memphis on 12th March. That's my 18th birthday and as you may know, 18 is the legal drinking age over here in the UK. :headbang:


So is it safe to assume you've never popped a bottle of suds thus far? :uk:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I won't be here for this one guys, heading to the beach - but hopefully we can get ontrack with a big win. 

Derrick Rose is going to kill us though, obviously.

Wade needs to be vintage Wade, and Bosh needs to beat Boozer in his matchup. Hopefully we see a Mike Miller jumpshot go down too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heated said:


> So is it safe to assume you've never popped a bottle of suds thus far? :uk:


Oh, plenty of times. Most weeks. But I haven't been into town and clubs yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is officially ruled out 


> IraHeatBeat LeBron James tested the ankle, then common sense prevailed. He is a no-go for tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There is nothing I would like more than to beat Chicago on their floor without Lebron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would love to see DWade and Bosh put the Bulls in their place without Lebron. It would be a huge statement. Especially after just listening to NBA TV do their Derrick Rose/Carlos Boozer love-in, while slagging off everyone on the Heat.

Hope this is the game Mike Miller gets going too.

Would like Bosh to make a statement on Boozer. He has the skills to brutalize Boozer. He just needs to do it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ditto ^


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to red uni's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why is this game not nationally televised? Looks like I'll have to watch online.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cheryl Miller is way more interesting to listen to than her brother. And she actually has bass in her voice. I wish she called games instead of Reggie.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

So glad that Noah is out for this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Why is this game not nationally televised? Looks like I'll have to watch online.


NBatv is sort of national. Its also on WGN as well if you get that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Why is this game not nationally televised? Looks like I'll have to watch online.


It's on NBA TV. You might check WGN if you have that as well. I don't know if they still do Bull's games on Saturday's there or not. But they used to.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh good grief. Here goes the NBA TV guys with "they're weak in the paint, and can't guard point guards"...oh and the "the Heat win because they are a running team"

How is the most covered team since the Bulls so badly misrepresented?

Our boilerplate is this: Tough defense, low turnovers, efficient offense.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think no Sideshow bob will really help us. Their rebounding won't be as good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng is gonna kill JJ tonight.

nice hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 0-2 from 3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seriously, no LeBron, use Bosh. The guys skillset is insane, it'll work against most powerforwards in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> NBatv is sort of national. Its also on WGN as well if you get that.


Oh, thanks. Didn't know it was on NBA TV. Will definitely be checking it out during commercial breaks of the Packers/Falcons then.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Starting JJ is fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ and Z have both gone cold of late


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe if our coach would show some faith in MM, he'd find his game sooner than later.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat are a little slow on the feet tonight and Bulls are pretty quick at recovering. Heat players are rushing their shots, making them shoot out of rhythm. :\


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah lately what's keeping JJ in the rotation is his defense, which is kind of weird. Smart on his part to figure that out.

We need to give it to Bosh more. He can destroy most power forwards in the league. Drives right past them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh should get a lot more touches w/o Lebron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ for 3, that's better.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JONES!!!!! Finally!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333333

There you go, JJ


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Take a seat Z ur playin like ****e.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo's layup was his 5th of the season. Starting PG.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello people. I come in peace  You guys have a pretty active game thread, hope you don't mind if I post in here.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Juwan Howard. Can't even stand his face that's how bad he sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd chance points always seem to come in bunches against us.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We miss Lebron the most on the defensive end. There's no forward on the team who is really at his level defensively.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Yahoo gamecast 

2:55 Chicago Bulls CHI 

Layup by Ronnie Brewer
15 - 21


I'm pretty sure that was a jumpshot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Hello people. I come in peace  You guys have a pretty active game thread, hope you don't mind if I post in here.


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> We miss Lebron the most on the defensive end. There's no forward on the team who is really at his level defensively.


Especially on the boards.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It has really seemed like we can't buy a foul call while driving for the past couple weeks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice screen by Joel. He murdered them then Wade with the powerful and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller in. Hope he can finally hit a J tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Let me just repeat my customary refrain: I'm so glad we won a championship when Wade knew how to shoot free throws.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm sorry Jace. I was on board with the campaign to play Mike Miller but if he is turning down open shots like that just to throw the ball into a Derrick Rose fastbreak then he has no business on the active roster let alone playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing good happens when Mario is around the rim...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

FFS Mario and Juwan in the game together is so ugly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Hello people. I come in peace  You guys have a pretty active game thread, hope you don't mind if I post in here.


As long as you're not here to celebrate and gloat Chicago plays. Not sure how much good usually comes out of this.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol played 46 minutes last night. I'm surprised he's actually doing something tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team has no pride without Lebron. It's pretty sad that Wade would let that happen. Everybody is scared to shoot. Guess it just goes to show what we sacrificed to have the trio.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I bet that was the first time Chicago scored 28 points in the first quarter. Miami is so pathetic right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-19 Bulls after 1

Everyone but Wade and Bosh are turning down open looks. 

Then there's Mario who tries to make passes that he isnt good enough to make...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ooof this second unit is awful. With Mike having no shot right now, it's basically DWade and 4 guys who don't want to shoot. You gotta be selfish with that group.

Bad 1st quarter. 28 points is way too many for our D to give up.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Adam said:


> I bet that was the first time Chicago scored 28 points in the first quarter. Miami is so pathetic right now.


We scored 28 just last night


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

In Mario's head he's Rajon Rondo with a jumpshot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is it really that hard to sit at the three point line and catch and shoot? Damon Jones and Jason Kapono got multi-year contracts doing that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I'm sorry Jace. I was on board with the campaign to play Mike Miller but if he is turning down open shots like that just to throw the ball into a Derrick Rose fastbreak then he has no business on the active roster let alone playing.


I brought this up in the last game, but here's a link to an SI piece about Mike Miller wanting to do anything but shoot

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/steve_aschburner/03/05/mike.miller/index.html


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

This Bulls second unit tends to struggle


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No first rounder this year because of Bosh. 'It's not about the money,' my ass you cretaceous pencil neck.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller for 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike hits a 3!

His 1st made J of the season


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I remember hearing from Grizzlies and Wolves fans that the big knock on Mike Miller is he never wants to shoot, so I'm not sure if the injury has much to do with it.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wtf Deng? lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

House for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333

nice pass by Miller


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh had House wide open in the corner, and instead took on two defenders.

House hits 3 on the next possession.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddie House want's his goddamn minutes back. haha. Love his effort tonight. He's kind of a good guy to play with lebron out because you need a selfish guy out there who knows how to call his own number.

Mike Miller has a pop in his step right now too. Heat run. Let's get back in this!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

You guys will probably keep cutting into the lead up until the 7 minute mark when Rose gets back in. Like I said this 2nd unit is bad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I remember hearing from Grizzlies and Wolves fans that the big knock on Mike Miller is he never wants to shoot, so I'm not sure if the injury has much to do with it.


Yeah which is fine with the Heat. You need a guy who will keep the ball moving. Mike's problem since coming back is he's missing the shots he takes. To wit he just hit his first 3 pointer. I think he came back too soon to be honest. I expect he'll be a major part of the team later on in the year as he gets worked into the rotation.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I honestly don't think defense is the problem. Defensive rebounding has been poor, granted, but I'm not willing to buy the eventual postgame explanation from Spo that defense is the reason we're playing poorly.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Man Kurt Thomas almost killed that fatty


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That guy in the 1st row almost got his head knocked off :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That runner from Bosh was ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has gone cold


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WTF Mike Miller?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jesus christ, take Bosh out please..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

OVERRATED @ Bosh. Man up child.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FX™ said:


> WTF Mike Miller?


And now Bosh. Jesus Christ.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team is filled with pussies.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Offense always looks bad when you're not getting stops.

Chris Bosh needs to calm down or something. Dunno what his deal is tonight.


This game is borderline again tonight. Could end up being the Nuggets game all over again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Google results shows a chromosome test costs $300-500. Maybe we should pitch in a few dollars and see if our PF is even genetically fit to play in the NBA.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> This team is filled with pussies.


I dunno, a lot of the vets aren't afraid to scrap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh now 2-11....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Only skinny Wade could win this game. Buff Wade just wants to shoot jumpers and Bosh is an apatosaurus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House again for 3

nice kickout by Joel


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep finding Eddie dammit, he looks to be the only one who gives a ****.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If Wade is seriously hurt that would be pretty bad


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeez, don't be hurt too bad Wade. Laker fans will have a field day with Bron and Dwyane out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Bosh ever survive as a 1st option? Wow. His game is really banal most of the time.

We need to cut out the Juwan/Joel line-up, especially without our full complement of stars. Unless the matchup really prevents it, use Joel/Dampier so we can rebound worth a damn.



Adam said:


> *I'm sorry Jace.* I was on board with the campaign to play Mike Miller but if he is turning down open shots like that just to throw the ball into a Derrick Rose fastbreak then he has no business on the active roster let alone playing.


Wait, what? Are you intending to refer to someone else? I don't think I had said anything about Miller in this thread, and I know I'm not the only one who has been crying for more Miller time. I know its frustrating, but he sat out way too long to have any sort of basketball rhythm right now. I've been half-assedly watching this game, so I don't recall that particular play. But yeah, they were just saying on SS he's been reluctant to come in and start bombing away right away, though he should.

Wade's hurt. Looks OK though. Must be nice to hear his hometown cheering him writing in pain.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Well he made his ft's no problem. I think he's fine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh and1. That's better.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Bosh you manned up. How about you keep your foot on the pedal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice fastbreak


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't even care if they lose I just want them to show some pride. At least show me you want to win the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> How did Bosh ever survive as a 1st option? Wow. His game is really banal most of the time.
> 
> We need to cut out the Juwan/Joel line-up, especially without our full complement of stars. Unless the matchup really prevents it, use Joel/Dampier so we can rebound worth a damn.
> 
> ...


I was just referring to the last game thread where I think we were all of the agreement MM should play more. If he keeps turning down shots I think I may change my mind on the subject.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Weak foul calls much?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never shoot unless you're open by 10ft, Juwan...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD please come back soon,  

I want your reliable jumper as opposed to whatever the **** Juwan's is.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought they weren't going to call the Luol travel and almost jumped out of my chair...thank god.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Juwan Howard, retirement called.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's that around the basket game Joel was flashing at the end of last year. He can make those plays.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah, thought so.

Dude, WHAT IS JUWAN HOWARD DOING ON THE FLOOR? Let alone getting his name called for shots...Spo is so obsessed with overachievers, even if they're done overachieving.

I love Mike Miller.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's get this tied going into half time. Would love for Wade to punk Rose in Chicago. You know deep down he'd love it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Juwan Howard, retirement called.


Don't know why they even bother guarding him. Nature is doing a good enough job.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Think of how good we're going to be when Haslem is taking the shots that Howard is bricking?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So is House earning more minutes even when Lebron gets back?

With how he can get hot so quickly, I think you gotta play him with the Cleveland lineup. and if he is not hitting shots, just take him out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess the Brachiasaurus is in the dog house because he's not even getting to close the quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice block Joel. Again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice Wade and Miller fastbreak


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Jeez, don't be hurt too bad Wade. Laker fans will have a field day with Bron and Dwyane out.


Who cares? If Wade's hurt, I'm made because he's hurt, not because Lakers fans will like it.

No more Juwan, This is a Dampier game Spo, you psychopath you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 3333 again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

House House House!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

A lot ****ing better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 33333 again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Incredible comeback. Miller, Joel, and House have been so money.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller Time


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank god this quarter is over


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is Dwade's house!

Is that a Mike Miller sighting?!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wadeeeeeeeeeeeeee 4 3333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333

53-48 Miami at the half

What aclose to the half :clap:

Zone D is giving the Bulls problems


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What an end to the quarter. That Wade 3 was a killer.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MILLER!!!!!!!!!! WADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a finish!!!!!

Our Zone is sick!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller/House should be obvious rotation pieces. Arroyo should not be.

GREAT end to the half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

First half, Wade 21/6/3 with 3 blocks.

Bosh 6/4 3-12 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I love the chemistry tht Miller and House seem to have. This is two game now where they're both finding each other open. This can only be good when Lebron gets back.

Like I said in the last game, that Cleveland lineup when you add those two could be pretty good for those 3 minute stretches that we need it for.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. One second I see the Heat down by like 12. And now I see they're up 5 at the half? What happened? My guess would be Dwyane Wade happened?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wonder why we waited until January to bust out the zone which took us from a top 10 defense last year to the #2 defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If House is knocking down shots and not giving up anything on defense, he's most certainly going to get some looks. We could have a 3 Headed Point guard Monster to go with our Center Monster.

I'm pumped. Moreso than if Lebron were playing and we were winning. Look at the faces of the NBA TV crew...they're like...wha...wha...what had happened was...

Now we just need to come out with the same energy in the second half.

The Warden has the paint in solitary confinement tonight!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Wow. One second I see the Heat down by like 12. And now I see they're up 5 at the half? What happened? My guess would be Dwyane Wade happened?


Wade with his trusty buddies Eddie House and Mike Miller.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Incredible comeback. Miller, Joel, and House have been so money.


Yup. Now all Spo has to do is drop the BS "If they're in the game during a run they must be partially responsible" philosophy and sub out Juwan for Dampier. Their PFs play close to the basket, so they wouldn't be pulling Joel out from under the basket. Just do it Spo, its obvious.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Wow. One second I see the Heat down by like 12. And now I see they're up 5 at the half? What happened? My guess would be Dwyane Wade happened?


Yes with a hardy side of Eddie House and Mike Miller.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Wow. One second I see the Heat down by like 12. And now I see they're up 5 at the half? What happened? My guess would be Dwyane Wade happened?


Combination of Wade, zone defense stifling Chicago, and House and Miller hitting shots. House in particular.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn looks like I missed a good first half and Miller's first two threes


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris Bosh step the F up please.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Yup. Now all Spo has to do is drop the BS "If they're in the game during a run they must be partially responsible" philosophy and sub out Juwan for Dampier. Their PFs play close to the basket, so they wouldn't be pulling Joel out from under the basket. Just do it Spo, its obvious.


I dunno. I really didn't like Dampier's body language last game and he doesn't seem to have the system down defensively. I'd rather not play him unless were up against a giant.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Wonder why we waited until January to bust out the zone which took us from a top 10 defense last year to the #2 defense.


I'm going to guess the main reason we switched to it was because Howard and House were both in at the same time, and then it was working so we stayed with it. Bulls seem to be utterly confounded by it though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> I dunno. I really didn't like Dampier's body language last game and he doesn't seem to have the system down defensively. I'd rather not play him unless were up against a giant.


I heard somewhere his knees are bone on bone, so we really can't play him much more than we are. If he were playing for any other team he probably would have been out with a knee injury by now. 

He's basically semi-retired right now. Z too. Z only plays like 20 minutes a night if that.

Either way, next season if we can sign one of the many centers available in free agency, and then move Pittman up the rotation, I could see one of Dampier and Z retiring in the offseason, particularly if we can get championship.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, SunSports technical crew is worse than a high school's.



futuristxen said:


> If House is knocking down shots and not giving up anything on defense, he's most certainly going to get some looks. We could have a 3 Headed Point guard Monster to go with our Center Monster.
> 
> I'm pumped. Moreso than if Lebron were playing and we were winning. Look at the faces of the NBA TV crew...they're like...wha...wha...what had happened was...


I like the idea of playing all three PGs, but I don't think it would work out as well for the guards (wait, it doesn't work that well for the C's either), since it's more of a skill position. 

And I think most of us Miamians are watching on SunSports, what are the saying on NBATV?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade picked up his 500th block of his career in the 1st half. Almost a week after Lebron picked up his 500th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> And I think most of us Miamians are watching on SunSports, what are the saying on NBATV?


Chicago this, chicago that. DRose is an MVP. They've said Dwade's name like twice all half-time. They're basically surprised as hell that the Heat are winning right now. Everyone on the panel before the game was picking the Bulls and for Drose to play a big game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, quick 10-0 run for the Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Chicago this, chicago that. DRose is an MVP. They've said Dwade's name like twice all half-time. They're basically surprised as hell that the Heat are winning right now. Everyone on the panel before the game was picking the Bulls and for Drose to play a big game.


Well it looks like Rose woke up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why doesn't Bosh box out? Loser.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is Bosh doing this game?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NBATV are seriously obsessed with the Bulls. It's getting boring.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spotard has a lot to learn about rewarding good play.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

FX™ said:


> NBATV are seriously obsessed with the Bulls. It's getting boring.


Hmm? It's the Bulls announcers, that might be it.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Hmm? It's the Bulls announcers, that might be it.


Yeah if it's that, Neil Funk is probably the worst TV guy out there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why does Bosh play like he is bereaved? He runs from free throw line to free throw line just floating around, thinking of tall foliage that he should reach with his long neck.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Anthony is starting this quarter for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13-0 Bulls run...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Bosh is not looking to drive at all. Man up dude.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spoelstra is really a moron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Hmm? It's the Bulls announcers, that might be it.


I meant the half-time show aswell, like futur said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Wade gets foul number 4...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

FX™ said:


> I meant the half-time show aswell, like futur said.


Eh. The only decent person on NBA TV is Brent Barry, so that would explain that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris is completely asleep out there


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

That 4th foul on Wade is huge


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Imagine if we'd have made a big push to make our big 3 Wade/LeBron/Amare


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh is not better than Haslem. And this is coming from the Heat fan who criticizes Haslem the most.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

17-0 Bulls run


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick play by D.Rose, 17-0 run. :nonono:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good grief. Started the 3rd like the 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17-0 run. 

Horrible start to the 3rd.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

FX™ said:


> Imagine if we'd have made a big push to make our big 3 Wade/LeBron/Amare


I don't think Amar'e would take the paycut.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

One of you Spoetard fans please make an argument defending him starting the players who dug us a hole in the first half as opposed to the players who earned us a lead?

Smithian where are you?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4th foul on Wade on an incredibly, thoroughly stupid play. We still haven't scored in the half.

Game over. Have fun Peewee


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible start to the half. No energy, and a Joel turnover (should never even be given an opportunity to happen.) Why not start Miller ahead of Jones if you're going to make the Joel/Z switch.

And on cue JJ takes a God-awful shot with 10 secs left.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade picked up his 500th block of his career in the 1st half. Almost a week after Lebron picked up his 500th.


In way less games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Everyone knew Bosh was a pumped up 2nd option on a bad team but I don't think most suspected how inflated his rebounding numbers were. What a loser.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

STOP SHOOTING JUMPERS CHRIS

I dont care if he made that


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If Miami can keep this lead around 10, they can take advantage of a fresh Wade in the 4th and a weak Bulls 2nd unit to get back in.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And why the **** do they keep calling us the "Heatles." It's not clever, it's astronomically gay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris, you can make that same drive over and over if you want..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Time to earn your ****ing contract Bosh. Better step up from your weak ass jumpshot game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

James Jones 4 point play..we needed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333 and the foul

He finally gets a 4pt play. Vintage JJ


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Heated said:


> And why the **** do they keep calling us the "Heatles." It's not clever, it's astronomically gay.


I may be wrong but I thought Lebron came up with that nickname.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> And why the **** do they keep calling us the "Heatles." It's not clever, it's astronomically gay.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=yhoo-ept_sports_nba_experts-303417



> James, on the Heat's ability to pack the house even in Charlotte, "We call ourselves the ‘Heatles' like the Beatles."


Blame Bron for that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, nothing good happens when Mario is around the basket. Guy is so unathletic for a guard.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Some really, really stupid plays happening tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario is so insanely slow at hitting Bosh on the pick and pop. Guy waits until 3 people are completely swarming him before attempting the pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh for 333333

horrible shot, good outcome


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why the **** would you shoot that Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the hell?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They're changing JJ's 4 point play to a 3 point play..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J off the glass by Bosh


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bosh is on


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> I may be wrong but I thought Lebron came up with that nickname.


Well that figures, whatever Lebron says spreads like wild fire.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Heat have done a good job without Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Chris ****ing own this matchup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh is heating up, thank **** for that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh finally turning into Dhalsim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 shot foul?! WTF


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's in the act of shooting? Incredible incompetence.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

That poor fatty that almost got killed by Kurt Thomas can't see anything now cause Thibs is always in his way. He finally stood up to try and see over him :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Get Chalmers out of the ****ing game!!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bosh got lucky that it wasn't more serious


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That looked painful on Bosh, could have been a lot worse since he's walking on it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god, this lineup, WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just what we need. Bosh to be slowed by an ankle injury now


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

haha Bosh:"****!!!!!!!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario gets a prayer answered.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahaha it scored, they managed to make a basket


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That baseline official on Chicago's end seems to be missing a ton of easy calls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Some BS calls to close out the quarter here. Also why did we stop going to Bosh on the block? It was only working EVERYTIME down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wonder why House didnt get any minutes in that 3rd?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Also where is Eddie House?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now House checks in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was close

73-70 Bulls after 3

Hopefully Wade can stay away from that 5th foul here in the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wonder why House didnt get any minutes in that 3rd?


Cause Spoelstra is incompetent.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If you could put Arroyo's brain in Chalmer's body you'd have a pretty good point guard.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose with only a 15 second break?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Watching Rose reminds me of how quick Wade used to be


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 3 by Mario


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are we going to see the lineup that brought us back into this game?!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did Bosh just leave the bench to go to the locker room?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was in, then came out. I guess that ankle is bothering him?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeez when it rains it pours.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So if Wade picks up another foul quick here, we could be seeing Mike Miller's Miami Heat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

At least they are only seemingly minor ankle injuries, but losing Bosh at PF is huge. Our frontline is now officially d-league.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's shot selection leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, huge 3 by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These are some fluke ass shots we are hitting to stay in it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Eddie


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Cavs just gave up 80 first half points to Denver


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTF DWade? Why'd he stop driving?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Cavs just gave up 80 first half points to Denver


Denver is just blowing everyone out right now. We saw that offense 1st hand on Thursday.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> WTF DWade? Why'd he stop driving?


This is typical of him since last year. It's the coach's job to force the player to push through laziness but Spo lets him do whatever he wants.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

80? Wow.

House needs to get permanent time. Dude would help us a lot. On both ends.

Juwan Howard is still one of the worst players playing basketball. Why did we not sign Kurt Thomas instead? Yeah, I said that.

Wade is taking absolutely deplorable shots to get himself going. That's not how its done.

Bosh's roll looked pretty bad. Dude was all over him, and it rolled the really weird way.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Did Bosh die?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I kinda want Miller in for Chalmers


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller played really well in the 2nd quarter. Not playing him in the 2nd half was a huge mistake.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane and Spo could give a ****. Great effort by the bench tonight, and hopefully we learned something about House and Miller.

Speaking of Miller...why the **** is he not in the game?

5 fouls on Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We def lost if we're closing the game with Howard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the time where Wade gets lazy and tries to shoot a quick three. Watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not getting Miller not being in there either.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Losing Bosh really makes you see how pathetic this frontcourt is. Howard is literally the best option at PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I jumped the gun on that Wade foul.



Adam said:


> Mike Miller played really well in the 2nd quarter. Not playing him in the 2nd half was a huge mistake.


Has he played at all? If not, I've really begun my steep decline into Spo-hatred. It's frustrating, because he has potential.

Dwyane is throwing the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Losing Bosh really makes you see how pathetic this frontcourt is. Howard is literally the best option at PF.


I'd say all 30 teams would look pretty bad if they lost their 1st and 2nd PF to injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Mike had it going in the 1st half. Should have gone back to that well, but Spo is juggling a lot of things right now, so I'm not going to be too hard on him.

The fact that we are even in this game is mindblowing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not just PF though, the PF/C combination... all of them... I'm going to have nightmares.


Also put in Mike please


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> I'd say all 30 teams would look pretty bad if they lost their 1st and 2nd PF to injury.


I wonder if Bosh is out who is going to be our backup PF? Are we going to play small and move Lebron to the 4?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bosh has a sprained ankle


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller now in 

Bosh will not return tonight.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Where's the heart, Wade? Getting outplayed by DRose, vindicating all of Chicago here. :sad:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is just off tonight. That was a nice pass by Miller though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice screen by Joel on the Mario layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can honestly say with no homerism that Mario Chalmers is the worst at layups of any NBA player I've ever seen. It's like he has never focused on his fundamentals once in his life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, sick and1 by Rose


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose vs. Wade!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers a bucket of fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Losing Bosh really makes you see how pathetic this frontcourt is. Howard is literally the best option at PF.


Of course its pathetic without UD. I stand by Joel being the next best PF option though.

Wow Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333333333333333333 again!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He was FOULED too!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MVP!!! This is WADE'S HOUSE!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Great game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a shot by D-Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How the ****? He just 1-upped Rose big-time. 

Now we have to win to substantiate it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too much time for D-Rose though. You just know he's gonna hit some sick layup the way this ending is going.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Of course its pathetic without UD. I stand by Joel being the next best PF option though.
> 
> Wow Wade.


Damnit Jace, I'm so mad at you! Why did you have to remind me about Jimmer Fredette? Now I'm thinking about how much better he would be on virtually every single play than Chalmers. He's Chalmers but with PG skills and a brain.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

gian said:


> Where's the heart, Wade? Getting outplayed by DRose, vindicating all of Chicago here. :sad:


Mouthful. Of. Crow.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Oh my, Korver.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kyle ****ing Korver!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Korver takes his turn! Bulls up 2!! Great ass game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, cant grab the rebound then Korver hits a 3 falling away. Unbelievable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How lame to get burned by the biggest turd on the court on a scramble play. Lame.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought Korver walked on that play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie House ran away from the ball, looking for a fastbreak. Just go for the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, I missed that whole possession re-watching the Wade 3. That's what I get.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That just sucks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Still a chance....


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wade 3 pointer right here. Just seems right


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Mike Miller hurt his thumb again. Chalmers is a moron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers being stupid isn't nearly as entertaining when the team is actually losing games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 99-96

Tough loss. Especially losing Bosh.

3 losses in a row now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Damnit Jace, I'm so mad at you! Why did you have to remind me about Jimmer Fredette? Now I'm thinking about how much better he would be on virtually every single play than Chalmers. He's Chalmers but with PG skills and a brain.


Yeah I want him.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Sure. Take Eddie House out at the end of the game. He's only been on fire.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wade airball! So much for his house, this is ROSE's house!!!

Great game guys. A lot of fun to watch and thanks for letting be hang around


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Goodnight guys. Waste of 2 hours that I could've slept.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Wade airball! So much for his house, this is ROSE's house!!!
> 
> Great game guys. A lot of fun to watch and thanks for letting be hang around


More like Korver's house


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

All these injuries are making it hard for me to get mad at losses. Team really needs the break they are about to get next week.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Chalmers being stupid isn't nearly as entertaining when the team is actually losing games


I cant wait until Mario is off this team. He is just the most frustrating player to watch. He'll do something good, then within seconds make you want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Wade airball! So much for his house, this is ROSE's house!!!
> 
> Great game guys. A lot of fun to watch and thanks for letting be hang around


Rose can thank Mr. Kutcher for that 

Good game :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

3 Losses is tough, but not as bad as the injuries. Hopefully Lebron at least is back on Monday.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I am no longer the Chalmers fan I once was. He has no excuse anymore. Pitiful.

0-3 since the Karma talk. No question the critics will have fun with that. I'm not sure how much I believe in that stuff, but I had definitely wished LeBron hadn't opened his mouth (both the explanation and tweet.)

Is Miller really hurt again? Please no. 

I think we're really starting to see some of the mistakes we made this summer. Too much faith in Chalmers. Juwan Howard. Miller is Mr. Glass.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Not a terrible loss. Wade sucked and then finished strong.

Gotta get back to playing defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario was 2-9 from 3. He shouldnt get 9 shots in a game, let alone 9 3pt FG's.

And House making a couple of big shots in the 4th makes not playing him until the last defensive possession of the 3rd that much more of a head scratcher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We all know it takes Spo very long to change things up, but I hope he continues playing House and Miller, even when Lebron likely returns on Tuesday.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade deserved that win, he was money man at the end. Screw Korver. Lebron needs to stop milking injuries like he's Shaq.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He's not milking it. I'm sure he wanted to play, but ankle sprains can be tricky, and health is more important than homecourt for this team.

I'm not sure Wade deserved this one. He jacked up some ugly shots when he returned from a long rest due to foul trouble that he only got into by playing lazy and stupid. We were lucky he hit those 3 3's, which normally aren't even good shots. A lot has been said about Rio tonight, including from me, but if it weren't for his steal, we wouldn't have had that possession that led to the third three.

He has been bombing away way too much from three lately. I'd love to see a PG who can get to the rim, and an off-the-bench scorer a la J.R. Smith or Nick Young added to this team somewhere down the line. It's crazy to think how unstoppable this team could be if we simply had one or two of the types of players other teams take for granted on their rosters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Wade was amazing late, but he also had 3 big misses from the free throw line late in the game that really hurt us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I would say those are excellent shots, especially if Wade decides they are. He's made a ton of them in nail biter games the last couple years. Wade is and has always been one of the most clutch players in the league because he believes in what he does, not because he says to himself "Oh my 3 pt % isn't great so I shouldn't shoot." I wonder how many late game 3s he has to make before you realize those are good shots. I also wonder if you realize how important it is for him to continue to develop his shooting game to extend his career.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario and JJ really hurt us with those 3s, 9 from Mario? Seriously? I liked the kid in the first season cos he was a second round pick, and he contributed with good defense, but now, there's no excuse. He just does so much stupid stuff in the space of one game. 

Wade tried his best at the end, but ahwell. Spo was also awful last night. We got a lead at half time, House, Miller and Wade were on fire. So why did Miller and I think House start on the bench?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frustrating loss. Hope that Bosh is OK. Did someone say Miller is injured again too? Please for the love of god tell me thats not true...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> I would say those are excellent shots, especially if Wade decides they are. He's made a ton of them in nail biter games the last couple years. Wade is and has always been one of the most clutch players in the league because he believes in what he does, not because he says to himself "Oh my 3 pt % isn't great so I shouldn't shoot." I wonder how many late game 3s he has to make before you realize those are good shots. I also wonder if you realize how important it is for him to continue to develop his shooting game to extend his career.


No, you're right about the threes, I shouldn't have said that. Those were good shots because he's proven he hits them at a high rate. The first criticism I made about bad shots, though, was about the off-balance jumpers he took while the game was still in its natural flow early-midway through the fourth, He could've kept the ball moving to try and flow in (not realistic with him, generally, I know), or at least make a degree of an attempt to get to the rim. Maybe his knee was bothering him more than he let on, because he never even looked to drive upon re-entry.



FX™ said:


> Imagine if we'd have made a big push to make our big 3 Wade/LeBron/Amare


Or Nowitzki, who basically said he'd have been down.



Adam said:


> Bosh is not better than Haslem. And this is coming from the Heat fan who criticizes Haslem the most.


I've thought the same thing too, at least for our system. I've seen things to make me believe Bosh is definitely at least a little better, but Haslem surprises me at times with what he can do, too. The fact that it can even be discussed is a shame either way.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I am hoping on the not a Chalmers fan anymore bandwagon.

I am not saying trade the kid but after seeing him coming up big in the clutch in college I always kept faith in him. This is where it ends. Chalmers will have to prove himself again. Those wide open 3s miss are horrible. With Arroyo shooting so well though, how come he didn't get much burn?

Ugly game, we got to turn it around a little while but ugly finish. Wade had amazing shots but he also choked at the FT line. The critics are going to have a field day with this one. I'm already looking forward to after the next game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Wade tried his best at the end, but ahwell. Spo was also awful last night. We got a lead at half time, House, Miller and Wade were on fire. So why did Miller and I think House start on the bench?


Not only did they start on the bench, I don't think they got minutes for the whole quarter. Don't hold me to that but I don't remember seeing them. Spoelstra is just an awful game day coach, and doesn't go with the flow of the game. It's that simple. What he does in closed doors, what he's done for the defense he deserves credit for. But the guy just flat out sucks at deciding who should be on the floor and when.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You guys are nuts. Haslem is NOT EVEN CLOSE to Bosh in any way shape or form. UD can only dream of having Bosh's offensive game and the difference in defense and rebounding obviously doesn't hurt the win total very much. Bosh can carry the offense at times and he is vital to all of our halfcourt sets if we actually want to get solid looks. I can't believe I'm actually even discussing this I'm just going to stop now


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

House played in the 2nd half. A lot actually.

There is no way to win with you guys. He plays Miller, youguys bitch. He doesn't play Miller, you guys bitch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noones bitching about him playing Miller. Mike needs to play.

Too often he chooses bad lineups to start quarters though. And he needs to bench Juwan's ass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Juwan needs a perma-benching. And one person half-complained about playing Miller, in a semi-hypothetical context. What are you talking about, m'man?



PoetLaureate said:


> You guys are nuts. Haslem is NOT EVEN CLOSE to Bosh in any way shape or form. UD can only dream of having Bosh's offensive game and the difference in defense and rebounding obviously doesn't hurt the win total very much. Bosh can carry the offense at times and he is vital to all of our halfcourt sets if we actually want to get solid looks. I can't believe I'm actually even discussing this I'm just going to stop now


Well, I guess I should clarify my portion of that conversation. I meant in our system, and with the way Bosh has chosen to play most of the time, UD is just about as effective, if not more, than Chris (due in part to his rebounding and defense.) UD has shown some surprising offensive moves over the past three seasons, and despite his J not being quite as pretty as Bosh's, spotting up he's at least as accurate, possibly even off-the-dribble. He's also more clutch than what we've seen from Chris. His driving game is much-improved, and surprisingly effective. UD has carried this team for small stretches.

That said, Bosh's advantages are obvious, particularly when he's aggressive. He's on another planet athletically, not only having superior driving ability, but his ability to finish acrobatically and make off-balance drives to the rim are attributes UD would kill for. He can also hit acrobatic, off-balance, difficult jump shots, spinning over one shoulder, falling away, etc. Not to mention, he's got a better handle. His size also allows him to finish much better amongst the trees.

There's no question or argument regarding who is better as individual players. However as part of our team concept, I don't think we've seen Bosh be a huge improvement over UD when we nearly have our full complement. I still want to give Chris time to figure out playing a complimentary role before making final judgments. UD has had way more time to figure that out.


----------



## RoseToNoah (Jul 7, 2010)

I know you were missing "King James" but the Bulls were missing Noah and they definitely put up a fight and pulled out a win. I really hope we don't see the Heat in the playoffs, at least not until the eastern conference finals. Hopefully, the Heat can end up at the 1 seed and the Bulls will end up a 2-3 and we'll have a great series.

BTW. If any of you read Bosh's comments about Asik, he sounds pretty soft.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

King James is a two time NBA MVP though. Yeah Joakim is a big part of your team, but we lost Bosh in the entire last quarter and did not have Haslem (whose our best defender too - if we want to play that game).

Regardless, Bulls will give us problems like they always do. If we do meet in the playoffs it will be a good series.


----------

